# cetrotide



## Guest

Hi there,

I just wondered firstly if you know of many other ppl out there who have had problems with cetrotide.  I did my first injection last night and the needles didn't seem to go on properly and so when I injected most of the contents of the syringe leaked out the sides instead of through the needle into my stomach!  I am really worrying that it will have a detrimental effect on my cycle of ivf now - although I am hoping it will also be ok as it was my first day.  I also found that when I mixed the powder with the water it didn't dissolve so I had to shake it loads which meant there were loads of bubbles in the vial!! AGGGHHHH!!! Why is it so stressful?? My menopur injection went so smoothly in comparison - I am thinking of using the syringes provided with menopur now as I can't handle the stress.  Do you think this has had a detrimental effect or do you think it will be ok as it was my first day of injecting after my baseline scan and I am still having the withdrawal bleed from stopping taking norithisterone.  Sorry for this garbled message, but I am quite wound up and stressed about it all and worrying about how tonights injection is going to go 

Any support or advice would be appreciated for one crazy woman!!!     

Wishing everyone else out there lots of    and     in your journeys too xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

This should not happen. I would leave the cetrotide dissolving gently for 10 minutes or so with a very gentle swirling motion and not shaking. It should be clear once dissolved and bubbles should be avoided. 
I think if you are having problems getting the whole dose then you must speak to the clinic and get them to go through your technique for putting it all together and what size needles to use out of the pack etc. It is difficult to advise when I cannot see what you are doing.


----------

